# Monitor comes on for 2 secs, then goes to a blank screen



## jindivik (Jul 12, 2006)

not sure whats going on here, the monitor which originally came with my pc, a Xerox XA7-19i, keeps giving me a blank screen after being on for a couple of seconds

on bootup, i see the usual screens but only for a couple of seconds, i see the pentium logo, then it goes off, then through the various boot up screens i see the same thing, 2 seconds then the screen goes completely blank

the light on the front of the monitor stays lit though, if my pc was turned off it would flash blue but it stays as a solid blue signal, i can turn it off then turn it back on again once at desktop, i see the desktop for a few seconds then it turns to blank screen, anybody know whats going on?

my system:

3.4GHz pentium 4 processor
2048MB DDR2
360GB HD
Radeon x600 graphics

thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds like the monitor may be going out, but check if the power and video cords are inserted securely.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I looked up this monitor: it is an LCD monitor. My guess is that it is probably going into it's 'sleep' or 'suspend' mode. These monitors often have settings like 2 seconds, 10 seconds, 30 minutes, 1 hour, never. See if you can navigate the monitor's built-in menues long enough to see if you can check about this.

Also, if you look really closely when at the desktop, can you barely see the desktop on the screen. Like, you can see several spots that look like icons, but everything is very dark? The other situation is that the backlight could be starting to go.


----------



## jindivik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the replies, from your answers it seems it could be the backlight, i turn it on and the screen appears very dark, i dont think its a card problem because i have an old crt running on it at the moment and that works fine, im taking the monitor back to the shop today to hopefully get a replacement for it, i only got it last november!


----------

